# Question - Have you ever been caught ?



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Question Have you ever been caught trying to sneak into a place or caught whilst in a place, if so what was the outcome ?


----------



## Chopper (Feb 28, 2016)

Most of the time you will get told off and asked to leave. Sometimes the Police are called, most of the time they will just want you to leave. If you have anything on you that may be considered criminal, you may be arrested. So tools which may be seen as for breaking and entering, spray cans, drugs, etc. 
Be polite and explain why you are there, accept that they're doing a job and you are in the wrong, and you should be ok.
If you are caught on Crown land, Government land, Police, Prisons, train lines, utilities, etc, you WILL be arrested and most probably prosecuted as these come under Criminal Trespass and not Civil Trespass.
Best advice is to not get caught though.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Chopper said:


> Most of the time you will get told off and asked to leave. Sometimes the Police are called, most of the time they will just want you to leave. If you have anything on you that may be considered criminal, you may be arrested. So tools which may be seen as for breaking and entering, spray cans, drugs, etc.
> Be polite and explain why you are there, accept that they're doing a job and you are in the wrong, and you should be ok.
> If you are caught on Crown land, Government land, Police, Prisons, train lines, utilities, etc, you WILL be arrested and most probably prosecuted as these come under Criminal Trespass and not Civil Trespass.
> Best advice is to not get caught though.



Great reply, think you covered just about everything there, have you ever been caught your self Chopper if so what was your experance ?


----------



## Chopper (Feb 28, 2016)

We weren't caught at the scene, but me and a friend visited a local former council building. The second my feet hit the floor through the window, alarms went off. We did a runner.
Earlier that day, we had visited a school, http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ol-stedham-west-sussex-march-13-oct-14-a.html ,this place, and set alarms off. The groundskeeper chased us to the car and took my friends reg plate.
He reported to the police. For about a month later, my friend was being flagged down and followede to his house by police until he had to go and explain the situaton at the police station  They knew that we were at both places but didnt' feel the need to do anything about it, as at the end of the day, we're just nerds with cameras!
He's a good lad, didn't mention me


----------



## Chopper (Feb 28, 2016)

And yeah, my bad, I didn't see you were a seasoned member, read it as a newbie post!


----------



## Chopper (Feb 28, 2016)

My favourite was at CMH, caught before we had even got into the buildings. Annoyingly we met some 14 year olds in there that I wanted to send forward as bait, but I felt bad.
We all got caught and marched out, but the Gurkha security man wouldn't open the gate, despite our explaination that he isn't allowed to hold us. We were half way over the gate before he opened it


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Chopper said:


> My favourite was at CMH, caught before we had even got into the buildings. Annoyingly we met some 14 year olds in there that I wanted to send forward as bait, but I felt bad.
> We all got caught and marched out, but the Gurkha security man wouldn't open the gate, despite our explaination that he isn't allowed to hold us. We were half way over the gate before he opened it



Great stuff, love to read people stories and different experiences, Ive got a great one from yesterday but I'll keep it to go with my post, its regarding a visit to the Toy house


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2016)

Several times Jon, it no big deal, I don't BREAK IN and I don't STEAL so although some Secca can be annoying sometimes and depending on the police officer that nabs me its never bin more than a ballocking, mind you once in the seventies at a local MOD site I was captured by a half dozen armed MPs, one of em enquired "What the fook are you doing here" in the broadest Ulster accent I'd ever heard, I couldn't stop laughing, luckily they had a sense of humour, didn't even get a ballocking.
Stay Safe


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 28, 2016)

So far, not been caught and confronted by any landowners yet. I had a few close calls, including one from yesterday. Was checking out a derelict house which was completely packed with stuff. Whilst I was trying to find an entry point, a passing car went by, and it soon stopped, and I heard the owner get out. I was waiting behind a hedge waiting for whoever it was to appear at house and give me a few words, instead 10 seconds later, he just went back in the car and drove off, just like that... In the end, I never found an entry point.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 28, 2016)

No....not yet. Come close mind. I tend to go to lower Secca risk sites. The scariest thing was a herd of cows at RAF Stenigot.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

HughieD said:


> The scariest thing was a herd of cows at RAF Stenigot.



Haha  pigions have had me a few time


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been caught a few times but never had any trouble with security. They seemed more worried about the H&S aspect of having someone without authorisation on the site. That said - I generally explore on my own or with one friend, park some way away and either walk or cycle. 
If a bunch of people jump out of a van it may be a different story.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 28, 2016)

We had to exit Stewartby briskly a few months back with secca hot on our heels
& had a close one in Houghton a few weeks back with A.N .Other member. They had been in before & as previous posts assured us the security cameras were not monitored... they are. We were in for 2 mins and a guy on loudhailer announced that the police had been called. Needless to say we scarpered!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2016)

Lots. I mustn't be very good. 

Everything from being bundled and habing a loaded pistol held against my head, to a plesant 20 min conversation and a free tour of the plac - and everything in between.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 28, 2016)

The only time I got busted was last year, came out of the exit point and had the boys in blue waiting. Must have been 5 or 6 of them, took name and address, got searched and details passed on, my advice is to apologise, stay calm and be reasonable. Still have not heard anything, must be almost 6 months ago.
Once they realised I was only taking photos and not causing a nescience they were fine.
This is the only encouter I have ever had


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2016)

A fair few times...I'm actually starting to lose count now. It's a given in this hobby. I only wield photography/video gear and use non-destructive means and equipment to access, so I have nothing to fear. The risk of being caught, legging it and evading forces in persuit is all part of the fun


----------



## Derelictheart (Mar 9, 2016)

Stewartby by nicest secca I ever met. 

Brickyard near me by a pissed up secca who drove in, stunk of beer. Started being really threatening which was beer talk as I'm huge and he wasnt. 

By far the rudest and angriest though is the farming brigade, been nabbed twice by tractor boys.


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 9, 2016)

Close call once when we got into bodmin asylum (when it wAs there). Not in there 5 minutes when we heard a loud alarm go off.. Turns out the other side of the courtyard was an active pharmacy and some scally decided to put the front door through..we had a ringside seat of tne law turning up and sorting it out...


----------



## mookster (Mar 9, 2016)

Been caught a fair few times, it comes with the territory. Anyone who says 'I never get caught' will get caught one day, it just happens.

I can remember being caught by the knobber security at Harold Wood Hospital years ago, I think that was the first time I was caught by official security bods other than the old trick of walking out the front gate at West Park and giving the security guard a cheery wave. That was on the same day we escaped from police dogs inside Wispers School in Haslemere by the skins of our teeth, to this day I have no idea how we pulled that off. Was caught by the security at Southam Cement Works too, loads of cameras around there back in the day so we actually got pretty lucky staying as long as we did. My favourite bust though which could have gone very wrong had it been a bad day in the office were the security guards sent straight from the defence contractor QinetiQ's Headquarters in order to find out what me and my mate were doing exploring the old Centre for Human Sciences facility in Farnborough (which was a mile away from Pyestock but nobody ever went there...), we got seen by one of the cameras on the side of the still-operational human centrifuge building and a couple of hours later the security guys turned up. They turned out to be the nicest security guards I've ever met considering we were exploring on a site partially owned by QinetiQ and situated right next to Farnborough Airport.

Had the police a few times, most notably nine of them turning up to remove us from a site in northern France but they turned out to be really pleasant once they saw we only had camera gear on us - we ended up not being searched or even asked for ID. Nearly got arrested in America though, that isn't fun.

But I agree, it's the farmers you want to be really wary of. The incident I had in Belgium with a crazy farmer threatening me and my mate with a large wooden pole whilst his wife slashed our car tyres is the reason I no longer have any interest or desire to explore remote houses.


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 10, 2016)

mookster said:


> The incident I had in Belgium with a crazy farmer threatening me and my mate with a large wooden pole whilst his wife slashed our car tyres is the reason I no longer have any interest or desire to explore remote houses.



Wow, that sounds unpleasant. I'm of the opinion that in general, getting caught by police / security is always better than the land owner. Secca are regulated where an angry land owner fed up with people visiting may be a little more unhinged.


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 10, 2016)

I went for a walk on Saturday morning to check out an old stationary factory near my house. I was busted pretty quickly by security in a pick up while walking the perimeter and at first he was pretty angry about the whole affair, he even used his siren (HA!). Pleading ignorance, as well as some basic manners calmed him down and he ended up giving me a lift back to my car. The saving grace was that I was on my own and he assumed I was talking pictures of birds (I always have my long lens on during recces so I can use it as a telescope of sorts). Highest level of security I have come across, it'll just spur me on to crack it.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 10, 2016)

Hm thinking of angry people who've caught me...I think dock workers were the angriest  I've had some foul mouthed secca calling me all the names under the sun. Also been physically grabbed by frenzied secca before. It's safe to say 50% of the time they're in the very least rude and/or condescending. Police so far have been very polite and professional (bar one jumped up Special Constable), but then we don't give them a hard time. Being polite, coming clean and explaining what you're doing is the best way...even if you have the intention of dangling yourself from a building by a rope in the dead of night or some other crazy idea you've thought up


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, ive been caught afew times now, ranging from secca blocking our cars to closing a road as we were "comtaminated" of asbestos and being stripped and told our clothes would be burned haha. Was held for 5 long hours that night/morning. Fun times


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Yeah, ive been caught afew times now, ranging from secca blocking our cars to closing a road as we were "comtaminated" of asbestos and being stripped and told our clothes would be burned haha. Was held for 5 long hours that night/morning. Fun times



:shocked: Blimey - that was a bit extreme


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hope it wasn't winter!!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Yeah, ive been caught afew times now, ranging from secca blocking our cars to closing a road as we were "comtaminated" of asbestos and being stripped and told our clothes would be burned haha. Was held for 5 long hours that night/morning. Fun times



Your experience of that particular place put me off attempting it. Not worth the hassle! Definitely the best story I've heard out all the caught stories I've heard though


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Hope it wasn't winter!!



November last year, freezing! Had to put on a silver suit and my hoody etc in a biohazard bag


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Your experience of that particular place put me off attempting it. Not worth the hassle! Definitely the best story I've heard out all the caught stories I've heard though



Its certainly put me off attempting it again haha. At least I have my gopro footage of the night.


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Yeah, ive been caught afew times now, ranging from secca blocking our cars to closing a road as we were "comtaminated" of asbestos and being stripped and told our clothes would be burned haha. Was held for 5 long hours that night/morning. Fun times



I wouldn't have thought it was legal for them to do that? :-O


----------



## Derelictheart (Mar 11, 2016)

Place near me last summer and a farmer come tearing across field, started telling me police would lock me up etc. I am always polite and calm, but he kept on and said he was phoning them there and then. I said I was going to phone environment agency and tell them about all the chemical bottles I had seen that he had put in a big hole in the woods I had just walked through.

Probably not the wiset thing I have said, his response was to try and run me over with the tractor.....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

urban-dorset said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was legal for them to do that? :-O



I think it was because of its location. Oh well, we all get caught in this game. Its a memory I will always have tho


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 11, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I think it was because of its location. Oh well, we all get caught in this game. Its a memory I will always have tho



Ehhh it seems like a bit of a grey area? Personally I'd strip naked and gladly hand them my clothes, but they'd have to fight a screaming naked man to get my camera off me


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Ehhh it seems like a bit of a grey area? Personally I'd strip naked and gladly hand them my clothes, but they'd have to fight a screaming naked man to get my camera off me



Its cos of all the construction work happening atm and the case they were stripping out the asbestos at the time (which they were, we saw loads of contained areas that we shouldn't have gone through) We told them we didn't anyway. So it was there duty of care that we get checked over etc. 
Yeah, was not happy about not having my camera for a week whilst they "cleaned it for asbestos spores"


----------



## tazong (Mar 11, 2016)

Derelictheart said:


> Probably not the wiset thing I have said, his response was to try and run me over with the tractor.....



lol that did make me chuckle


----------



## tazong (Mar 13, 2016)

Theres me chuckling - i very very very nearly got caught today - extremley scary encounter - but that for a future post.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 16, 2016)

Not been caught yet but like HughieD I also currently go for low security sites but then again that doesn't mean I won't be seen and police and what have you called.


----------



## ironsky (Mar 19, 2016)

Because most of the sites I visited are for sale access is not too much an issue. While most of what I photo is pubs I do other places. Only got caught once but the whole issue was resolved in a polite and civil way no nastiness as IV been in the Army part of the training is how to difuse a situation clamy.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 20, 2016)

Well; I suppose getting caught comes with the territory... But it's an aspect I'd really rather avoid.
My first encounter was with a number of police... and dogs; Vastly outnumbering us. Once they found we were just a bunch of guys & girls with cameras - and weren't there raiding the place, or smashing it to bits - they were very civil & respectful with us. 
They were probably relieved we weren't kids smashing the place up; or thieves stripping the place, who were prepared to fight their way out. They've probably had to deal with some shit over the years.


----------



## OctopusExplores (Mar 27, 2016)

They usally just tell you to leave!


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 29, 2016)

It's better to run away and come again another day, or not get spotted.


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 29, 2016)

I've probably been caught around a half dozen times all in. Out of that I can only recall one instance that was a direct result of me being careless specifically. I was just walked off the premeises as a result. Not a bad record. Never been arrested, never been moved on by the po-po. Most of the time I'm in and out without anyone batting an eyelid. I think that's the way it should be.


----------



## ReverendJT (Apr 6, 2016)

Cuban B. said:


> It's better to run away and come again another day, or not get spotted.



As long as you can get away, no sense giving security the run around, only to be caught by a now out of breath and pissed off security guard. Adding to this, running always makes you look guilty and can be dangerous in these falling apart buildings. Unless I am right by the access point or stand a damned good chance of hiding, I wont risk running, I just take the bollocking and give them a name if requested (not mine though!). This is also why I make sure I never have ID on me when exploring.


----------



## krela (Apr 6, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> I just take the bollocking and give them a name if requested (not mine though!). This is also why I make sure I never have ID on me when exploring.



Same, don't take my wallet with me. Just some cash. Leave it in the car, that way if the police ask for it they can escort you back, but security can never get it. Not that I've ever had an issue with police or security myself, oddly it's usually the landowner whenever I've got caught, apart from one run in with the lovely MPs.


----------



## ReverendJT (Apr 6, 2016)

krela said:


> Same, don't take my wallet with me. Just some cash. Leave it in the car, that way if the police ask for it they can escort you back, but security can never get it. Not that I've ever had an issue with police or security myself, oddly it's usually the landowner whenever I've got caught, apart from one run in with the lovely MPs.



You bring cash? I've still not come across any shops while exploring


----------



## krela (Apr 6, 2016)

Depends where the car is, I do like a bacon butty after an explore, or a pint in a nearby pub.  More for urban places, doesn't matter so much for isolated places. Also occasionally bung homeless people a couple of quid if I disturb them.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 on leaving wallets in cars. I normally have a bit of pocket change. Never good to be without any money I suppose. Logic.


----------



## freeclimb (Apr 13, 2016)

Only caught once, by security who just told us to leave. I do enjoy giving the security guards a nice wave as I leave though if they never spotted me.

I did get pulled out of a shop by 5 police recently though after scouting out the Civic Centre in Plymouth. I was seen on CCTV walking around the building and checking the doors. They told me I was lucky I hadn't gone inside otherwise it would have been a criminal offence. Naturally I asked what offence, the reply - breaking and entering. I pointed out if the door was open that wouldn't apply, so they came back with trespass, so again I pointed out that it was not a criminal offence. They got bored and left me alone Although now I'm apparently known to th+e police, although I commited no offence nor gave any indication that I intended to.

Getting caught and evading is all part of the fun though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sounds like they have your card marked!


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a failed attempt at Firth Brown Medical center in Sheffield we had just got over the wall, and a undercover cop pulled up in a Clio and give us a search and tolled us to move along, also when we did SKI village a fire engine turned up, don't know if that was because we was having a mooch around or just a regular check.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 13, 2016)

For those of you who haven't read my Toy Cottage report, this is why I asked the question in the first place

The Toy Cottage as it as been named by Mikeymutt, I'd like to name it something else after my visit! Haha

I visited The Toy Cottage with Vertigo Rod and what a visit it was! 
Thing is with visiting these rural sites especially this one, its so rural that wherever you park your car unless you park miles and miles away the locals are going to know your from out of town, and if you park it within walking distance to a abandon cottage then theres a good chance they are going to know where you are. 

Anyway we done a bit of research before we went and we was also told that people had been caught the week before by the farmer and the farmer went mental! taking all this on board we still decide to take a look, we park the car just down the lane and decide to take a bit of a walk as we didn't want to park directly outside and draw any attention to our selfs, we climb over the gate and start walking towards the cottage and has we are about 100 yards away a car drives passed and see us walking towards the cottage, they didn't stop or say anything but they must of been locals as there was only another three farms near by, we get to the cottage and we can see the two entrances to the cottage have been nailed shut and wire holding them closed, but just the the side of one of the doors was a small window, no frame no glass no nothing, so we climbed in and put a piece of wood over the window so it wouldn't look like anyone was in there, there was a small hall way, to the left a kitchen which was pretty rammed with stuff and was a right mess and to the right was a small sitting room.

We started taking a few photos but for some resin my self of Rod just didn't feel at ease in there, one of the resins was if anyone walked past the window we would be easily seen, and just outside the cottage you could see fresh tyre tracks from a landrover and hay in the fields for the sheep so the land was being used even though the house wasn't. 

After taking a few pics down stairs we then made our way upstairs, I went in one room and rod went in the other as there wasn't much room for the two of us to be in the same room, we took a few pics then swaped rooms and for some resin I still didn't feel at ease, even upstairs it was quite a hairy feeling and with the rooms benign so small it would still be quite easy to spotted from outside in the field, anyway Im snapping away and I can hear a bang, so I stood in silence for a bit, I can still hear Rod snapping away so thought it can't be him, I quietly walked over to the room Rod was in and I said did you hear that bang and he said yeah it was me, I just hit a load of books of the shelf with my backpack, I fooking shit haha, I then returned back to the other bedroom to take a few more shots and Rod walks in with a worried look on his face, whispering the farmer is just outside and he's looking around the house, we stood back from the windows so we couldn't be seen, I can then see a landrover drive down the field and park facing towards the house with the woman farming looking towards the house. 

We can there here the to farmers talking to each other, and then he shouts up what I thought he said was Mark are you in there? it literally sounded like he was at the bottom of the stairs! we then moved towards the bedroom door trying to be as quite as posable and as we moved I stood on a toy car or something making quite a loud bang, I couldn't fooking believe it!!! 

The farmer then shouldn't right I know your in there you better come out! we just stood there in silence I could hear my heart beating, it was 100mph I could feel it beating in my throat! 
He then shouted to his wife, Margret there fooking upstairs, they then started talking Welsh, I didn't have a clue what they were saying but lucky enough Rod also speaks Welsh, I said to Rod what are they saying and he said they are going to send in the dogs! So I shouted down to him, hello who is it? and he shouted back never fooking mind who is it, what are you fooking doing? and you betting get out of my fooking house, so I shouted down we'er just taking a few photos, I didn't relies it belonged to anyone, we just thought it was abandoned.

So we walks down stairs expecting to see the farmer at the bottom of the stairs but to our surprise he was out side shouting in through the window that we had climbed in through, I said sorry buddy we just thought it was abandoned and thought we'd come in and take some photos, we haven't done any damage and we didn't mean to cause you any harm, he then put the board back over the window and said you can explain your selfs to the police, his wife was shouting all sorts of abuse and was going mental, I was more worried about her then the police. 

His wife then drive off and I said to the farmer, look there's no need to call the police and he said Ive got to call them because Ive been told by the police I'm not to hit you and just lock you in and call them, we was locked in for quite some time and in this time I was trying to resin with him, asking him general question about farming and hows the weather been etc, he was quite calm at this point, I then asked him how had the house become abbanded and he said there was a death in the family 8 years ago and they couldn't afford the up keep, he wasn't that bothered about us being in there but he said his wife goes mental, I think he was afraid of her and I don't blame him, a few time I ask him to let us out and we wouldn't run off and we'd wait for the police but as soon as I mentioned being us out he'd go nuts and say Ive got a bottle in my had and I'm not afraid to use it.

About 20 mins had gone by and I had quite a lot going though my head, I was thinking all sorts of things, like what if his wife as gone to get a gun, what if she comes back with a load of people and all sorts going though my mind, I also thought what if the police get us to delete all our pics, i know they can't make you do that but jut to keep on there good side I was prepared to do that, so I then swapped my memory card for another and started to take a few more shots of the house while waiting for the police, ad this point I can then hear a police radio, I was feeling quite relieved at this point and for the first time ever glad to see them haha

The police then took the board off the window and said alright lads whats going on? I just said we had seen the abounded cottage and decided to take a few photos, he said come on out and we'll have a chat, I started climbing out of the window and the officer helped me down, the woman farmer went mental because of this, he then took us to one side away from the farmers and just asked what was going on, I just said we like to document old abandoned buildings, we was pretty understanding, his colleague however didn't believe us for one minute, he said I don't care what you say I don't believe you and you wont change my mind, they then checked our stuff and asked us to delete all the photos, I didn't mind doing that because I had backups on another card, Rod however didn't and was gutted! they then done the relevant checks on us and sent of on our way with some kind words of advise.

Sorry if I want on a bit but it was our first time being caught and the whole experience was something else 

One more thing, that farmer telling me that the house was empty because of a death in the family had me thinking, who died? the mother the father or one of the children ? if it was the mam or dad or even both and the children had to go and live with a family member or something I just question why would all the kids stuff still be left behind in the cottage, surly they would of taking there belongings with them? could it of been one of children who had died and the parents couldn't live there anymore because of the memories? also I think its been empty longer then 8 years the last dates on the calendar and school books are 1988


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hair raising times!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Apr 14, 2016)

I got held up by an angry frenchman with a crossbow for almost an hour until the police arrived


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 14, 2016)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> I got held up by an angry frenchman with a crossbow for almost an hour until the police arrived



Pahahahaha! Jesus, that must have been freaky! I've yet to be threatened with an actual weapon


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 24, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> ...The saving grace was that I was on my own and he assumed I was talking pictures of birds (I always have my long lens on during recces so I can use it as a telescope of sorts). Highest level of security I have come across, it'll just spur me on to crack it.



Nice. I'll have to remember that excuse. And make sure there are actual pictures of birds on my camera.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 25, 2016)

Only had three explores, and ran into pikeys each time. I'm deaf, and physically disabled, so I do t always hear others rummaging around. The first group were more scared of me than the other way around, but the second and third lot were seriously unpleasant. The last lot took my camera and lenses and left me feeling very shaken up. Haven't been on the mooch since.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 25, 2016)

Pilot said:


> Only had three explores, and ran into pikeys each time. I'm deaf, and physically disabled, so I do t always hear others rummaging around. The first group were more scared of me than the other way around, but the second and third lot were seriously unpleasant. The last lot took my camera and lenses and left me feeling very shaken up. Haven't been on the mooch since.



That's just the lowest of the low. I hope they pass bricks for the rest of their lives.


----------



## andylen (Aug 7, 2016)

While half way up the tower on Cwm coke works the secca was on a mooch. He had a walk around with the dog but hadn't seen us. 
He then drove down the bottom of the building and up to the top of the compound and out of sight, I thought he had gone out of a top entrance. Had been in there for about 3 hours with Kurt and Steve and only half way up. Been in wide open areas and no sign of him earlier. 
Thought he had gone so stepped up onto a walkway, just set the camera up to take a pic and in a very loud voice heard " Oy get the fook down from there " . He then went wheel spinning off down and around the building and up to the top left. We had come in through the bottom right, so took our time backed up rucksacks ready for a run. 
Had been on a recce a few weeks before and bumped into some guys smoking a splif and one said the dog is called Max. 
Kurt and I were on the ground and Steve struggling to get down the steps, fenced off. Just then the dog comes bounding around the corner, we froze. Memory kicking in and as he got to us I said hello Max, he just sniffed me then Kurt and stayed quiet. Steve got down so we walked off slowly with the dog in tow. After about 50 yards Max just turned down one of the alleys and left us. If we had run then he would have barked and we would have been caught. 
Bet he was there for ages waiting for us to get down.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 7, 2016)

Exploring a newly decommissioned asylum last night, played a game of cat and mouse with secca and they eventually bumped into us at about 1am. Blocked my car in and then said they were detaining us waiting and called police as I broke into the place (didn't but still) 

Anyway, got into the car and left by driving over pavement. Went home and fell asleep. Police rang me this morning telling me they saw my name flash up and will put security straight of why I was there and the next time I go, don't get caught. Went back a few hours later and bumped into the officer, handshakes done and split ways  

Will pop a video up later!


----------



## dirge (Aug 8, 2016)

andylen said:


> While half way up the tower on Cwm coke works the secca was on a mooch. He had a walk around with the dog but hadn't seen us.
> He then drove down the bottom of the building and up to the top of the compound and out of sight, I thought he had gone out of a top entrance. Had been in there for about 3 hours with Kurt and Steve and only half way up. Been in wide open areas and no sign of him earlier.
> Thought he had gone so stepped up onto a walkway, just set the camera up to take a pic and in a very loud voice heard " Oy get the fook down from there " . He then went wheel spinning off down and around the building and up to the top left. We had come in through the bottom right, so took our time backed up rucksacks ready for a run.
> Had been on a recce a few weeks before and bumped into some guys smoking a splif and one said the dog is called Max.
> ...



You must have been the guys we met in Mountain Ash Saturday afternoon as you said about the dog Max. We went up Cwm Coke Works after we saw you. It was our first explore that has security, luckily we were like ninjas...or just lucky haha!


----------



## andylen (Aug 8, 2016)

Was not with the guy you spoke to Saturday, but was with him in Cwm coke works. He must have come on site about 12.30 that day. Has a bit of a walk the drives around for a bit. He is not in there all day, but can see you at the top end as that is where his base is. Dog is nice but he is a bit aggressive by all accounts.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 9, 2016)

Got caught at the derelict church afew months ago and got threatened that if I started t climb out and down the ladder, we would get breeze blocks and bricks thrown at us lol, we found another way out round theback and left secca there waiting for us by the window


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Reet, I can finally add my name to this post

Fletchers despite warnings not to go we went anyway, been on site 5 mins if that and Hi-Vis appeared in front of us!!!! chuffed to feck he was too.

Bounder wanted us to wait whilst he called the feds, whilst he was on the phone we had a conversation between ourselves that went like this, "shall we fuck off? "yes"

seemed most surprised when we walked away and left him to it


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2016)

Welcome to the club Tbolt


----------

